
Can Crows Make Mental Pictures of Tools? - coldseattle
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/28/science/crows-toolmaking.html#crows
======
dvtv75
“Could they look at a tool and just based on mental image of the tool — can
they recreate that tool design?” Dr. Taylor said. “That’s what we set out to
test, and that’s what our results show.”

I can't. I'm unable to visualize things (I believe I have Aphantasia) so when
I create something, I have to do it a piece at a time and see if it satisfies
the requirements of each step. Makes for a lot of trial-and-error.

~~~
derefr
Fun anecdata: I have ADHD, and aphantasia.

Regular stimulant-class drugs make the aphantasia a bit less—I become able to
picture things for about a second at a time before the image “flickers away.”

The tyrosine-hydroxylase promoter Bromantane
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromantane](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromantane))
completely fixes the aphantasia for as long as I’m taking it.

(As well, the equivalent happens for music—I go from being unable to improvise
even two notes of pleasant melody, to being able to hum decent songs, and also
“rap”—i.e. improvise poetry with correct rhyme and meter. All in a flow state
where I’m not really providing any conscious executive control to direct the
results, only to constrain them.)

------
gvd
Of course we can

